# Asking for prayer for my family



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Marco has been sick for basically 3 wks. & finally got antibiotics yesterday. DD just texted that she is at the doctor w/high fever (flu). I fly out Sun. to help them for 2 weeks. I am prepared w/an arsenal plus a N95 mask, etc. But what I also need is prayer.
Dwt. flies off to crazy places on Tues. early AM & he is also taking an arsenal I have prepared for him & his travel partner---again prayer needed---he will be gone until the end of the month.
The dogs are booked w/me. 
DD is suppose to present a college & community lecture on Feb. 21st---pray she is able to do it. She is up for tenure in April & this is more than important!
Pray for strength, good health & a great sense of humor as I march forward into what is not the best of circumstances. I have done all I can to get ready.:wub:


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Sandi, This flu bug is horrible this year and so contagious. My grandkids school closed down due to lots of absences from flu for a couple days so everything could be disinfected and kids could get a couple days to rest and recuperate.

I feel so bad for Marco - Three weeks is a long time to be sick. There is never a good time to be sick but it sounds like this is a horrible time for DD to be sick. I will definitely be praying for you & Dwt too - traveling mercies, health and a sense of humor always does help. I'm so glad you are able to help and be a blessing! Prayers and thoughts will be with you and your family the next few weeks. :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you Paulann! I am counting on you!!!
I just found out that the shuttle service that we would normally use from the airport is out of business of Jan. 1. I am coming in late Sun. night, very late on the 23 & Dwt. won't yet be back. I need to find a private driver now. Just another hurdle! If all else fails I will rebook to come home on the 27th when Dwt. will be back & can collect me. I am flying back through Chgo. but IF I end up w/a fever I am sure to be quarantined---and what about the pups then?

Yes, my propeller brain is working over-time! Does anyone have a parachute I can borrow? :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Stay healthy Sandi. rayer:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

pippersmom said:


> Stay healthy Sandi. rayer:


Believe me, that is my plan! I am going to pick up some L-Lysine this aft. to start on & to bring to DD.:wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sandi,

I hope she feels better and that some anti-viral medication can help her. Feb 28 is still a long way off - I know how important this is, but it is only one in multiple factors that go into a tenure decision and honestly, when we do presentations all the time, you become well equipped to handle them even when you are under the weather. A second wind comes over you.

You might want to see if there people in the area that you could call on if you run into an issue. I know you are flying into the mid-Atlantic area, but if you were flying into Bradley and ran into an issue, I would be more than happy to come down and help with the pups.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

You are a darling, Walter!  & yes, Feb. 21st is still a couple of wks. She is not unprepared, but being a perfectionist has it's negatives. 

I was speaking of flying back to TX over Chgo. I do have a good friend that I could call on there in an emergency---she works in rescue but is one of my oldest friends so she would know what to do (you helped me think about her)! It is always good to run things past this group because new ideas are presented that in our haste we had not thought of, so thank you!
If I ever get caught in Bradley I will know who to bother! Bless you!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Update:
i talked w/our daughter this afternoon & the doctor wants to watch her for pneumonia because of her lungs---she sounded awful on the phone & admitted that she was (she is NOT a complainer). She got Marco's dad to pick him up so she could go to bed & sleep. She is not planning on going to work Mon. (she has never missed work) so I think the doctor scared her. She did get an antiviral & started on it. I also got one to take w/me from my PC in the event I get sick. All 3 of us --M, his mom & I had the flu shot. I have also had pneumonia shots but not sure this pneumonia is in that shot. My daughter had pneumonia once, very badly. 
So, keep praying! Thank you!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

wkomorow said:


> Sandi,
> 
> I hope she feels better and that some anti-viral medication can help her. Feb 28 is still a long way off - I know how important this is, but it is only one in multiple factors that go into a tenure decision and honestly, when we do presentations all the time, you become well equipped to handle them even when you are under the weather. A second wind comes over you.
> 
> You might want to see if there people in the area that you could call on if you run into an issue. I know you are flying into the mid-Atlantic area, but if you were flying into Bradley and ran into an issue, I would be more than happy to come down and help with the pups.


I forgot to say Walter, that it isn't the lecture that has her running scared but the question & answer session afterward---they can go on forever on an interesting topic & one has to be prepared (sort of a mini expert on the topic).


----------



## thesummergirl (Oct 1, 2018)

We will be lifting up prayers for you all. Yes, this flu season is awful. One of my nephews has Type B and another has Type A. Fevers in the 103 range. One of the people who works with my husband was hospitalized. It’s so scary, so be super careful, and Dwight too. For some reason I can’t recall where your daughter is living, but we are in VA, and happy to help out with your sweet babies if the need arises. I can’t guarantee that they wouldn’t be unbearably spoiled when you got them back though lol! Just message me if you want my phone number to have handy. Much love and prayers for you all XOXO.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Sandi, prayers that Marco and your daughter get better and that you avoid getting sick. Safe travels for you and the pups. The flu is very bad this year.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

thesummergirl said:


> We will be lifting up prayers for you all. Yes, this flu season is awful. One of my nephews has Type B and another has Type A. Fevers in the 103 range. One of the people who works with my husband was hospitalized. It’s so scary, so be super careful, and Dwight too. For some reason I can’t recall where your daughter is living, but we are in VA, and happy to help out with your sweet babies if the need arises. I can’t guarantee that they wouldn’t be unbearably spoiled when you got them back though lol! Just message me if you want my phone number to have handy. Much love and prayers for you all XOXO.


Thank you sweet friend! DD is in MD. Yesterday AM she had a 102 fever. I texted her last night but no word back. She was almost too weak yesterday aft. to talk on the phone. I don't really want her to go to the hospital---so many germs there, but we will have to see when I get there how she is doing. She just keeps going until she can't. M will have to come home tomorrow too so I will have my hands full.


----------



## Southern Girl (Jan 14, 2020)

Sandi, 
Your DD needs to get as much rest as she can. I too had a flu shot last Sept. as well as the latest pneumonia vaccine to be developed. In early Dec. I was hospitalized with the flu and pneumonia for several days. My blood work was all out of wack. I’m still couching after all this time. This is something that is not easy to get over. Now with the Coronavirus in the US just makes everything worse. Especially if your immune is already compromised.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

HomeSweetHome said:


> Sandi,
> Your DD needs to get as much rest as she can. I too had a flu shot last Sept. as well as the latest pneumonia vaccine to be developed. In early Dec. I was hospitalized with the flu and pneumonia for several days. My blood work was all out of wack. I’m still couching after all this time. This is something that is not easy to get over. Now with the Coronavirus in the US just makes everything worse. Especially if your immune is already compromised.


You are right, but her life is a bit complicated & that isn't always possible for a single mom who has no help, needs to teach/work, and keep going. She also teaches in the summer to be able to make ends meet for her & her son. She is a great mom & provides stability for him in a difficult situation. 

I am sorry you have been hit so hard w/this awful flu/pneumonia & had to be hospitalized. I know you have enough pain w/out this! Sending you healing prayers & hugs. I miss your pup!


----------



## thesummergirl (Oct 1, 2018)

MD is where I was thinking she’s located, but I wasn’t sure. We are not far from one another, so if you guys need anything, don’t hesitate to ask. Rest, hydration, prayers for sure. Big hugs.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Wow that's awful that she's that sick even with having the flu shot. Usually the flu shot helps prevent complications from the flu and recovery is much quicker. I'm worried about you catching if from her Sandi.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am sort of worried myself---it will be a miracle if I dodge this bullet! Sometimes in life we have to put our heads down to the wind & just keep moving. That is why I am asking for prayer. I need special covering. IF I am allowed to get this I will have to extend my trip & she doesn't needto take care of me! Dwt. will be out of the country until the end of Feb. Then he will only be home for a few days & gone again for a week---unless HE gets something! It isn't the most positive of circumstances!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
"When the going gets tough, the tough get going." :smpullhair::biggrin:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

All systems go to depart early AM tomorrow. Pray for pups to be quiet on the trip---Lisi esp. & for traveling mercies. My former son-in-law will collect me at the arrival airport & drive me to my destination---pray for good communication (not a given). I talked w/K just now & she could not talk long as she is very weak. A local college friend brought her soup today & left it outside for her! (no contamination) Marco will come w/his dad tomorrow to get me & I will need to get him to school on Mon & meet him after school (normally he goes on a bus to after school care) & we will "hang out." 
OK, I am mid-way packing. . . . ugh, I hate this part. I am enjoying a little glass of wine we picked up last summer in France. . . . yes, that part I like!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Gute Reise. I am sure things will work out. Hope you daughter feels better. I remember when I got pneumonia several years ago - it wiped me out. Thank goodness it was during Spring break, I did not feel like doing anything - the only food I wanted to eat was baked potatoes. I am glad you are going to take care of her, it is rough being that sick. I hope all goes well.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Heavenly Father, I am so thankful for you, I know I can come to you and know you hear me.
Lord, I lift Sandi to you, you know her by name, you delight in her, Lord you knew ahead this would be happening, Lord I lift Sandi's daughter to you, I ask for your healing touch over her body, I pray Lord tomorrow morning she will feel much stronger, tomorrow will be the turning point, I thank you ahead for answering my prayer 
Lord I pray for Sandi as she cares for Marco and for her dear daughter. 
I pray Kitzel and Lisi are adjusting, I pray sweet dreams for all of them, Lord I ask this time with Sandi and her daughter will be special, a time of love, a time of joy for them
Lord thank you for Sandi, I pray your covering over her, no sickness will touch her body, she will be strong and full of energy, may this time bring joy and laughter and memories 

I pray for Dwight, I pray traveling mercies over him. Lord keep him safe.
Thank you my Lord for hearing my prayer 
In Jesus name I pray 
Amen


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I got M off to school today & am having my tea---already groomed both pups. Poor Lisi was freezing outside/shaking---it was raining & I did not have my umbrealla. I will be sure to put one by the door. I put her inside my jacket. Little Kitzi just keeps truckin' along! Neither dog has adjusted to the trip yet---it generally takes about a day. 
My DD goes back to the doctor today. I am fairly confident she has pneumonia---she is very weak & gets breathless when she is up. She is coughing a lot. Her fever seems to have broken, but we will see. 
My former SIL picked me up in Baltimore as he lives there (but is moving back to Annapolis)---he was cordial so thank you for praying. He even up up a suspension gate for the dogs to keep the cat & dogs apart. The dogs have not yet met the cat---should be interesting.

I won't be able to come on & respond to msgs much but will check in when I can. I really do count on your prayers to keep me going. Thank you in advance!:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## thesummergirl (Oct 1, 2018)

So glad you all arrived safely. I hope the Dr. was able to offer some wisdom to your daughter today, and that she will be feeling better very soon. Oh and yep, our area will certainly require an umbrella to be within reach!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sandi I am just checking in on you. I hope you are getting rest, you definitely don't need to get sick. 
I'm praying for you


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Is your daughter in mu h pain?


----------



## mylittleluna (Dec 19, 2017)

Sandi, my best wishes to you and your family. I had to stay home these past two days with a bad cold but I'm very weak.

I hope we all get better soon!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Sandi, thank goodness you were able to go help out. It sounds like your DD is a pretty sick puppy. I hope with rest and meds and you as a nurse, she'll round the corner sooner than later...I'm pulling for you


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sorry to take so long to check back---last night I checked out at 7:45---exhausted! Marco is not 100% but is back at school & he & I are having a great time together. So far he gave me 2 violin concerts---I paid him a $ the first time (last night) & today I loaned him 15 $ to buy his mom some flowers, but he promised to pay me back w/concerts. I did not have to fuss to get him to perform tonight!  "You can catch more flies w/honey than w/vinegar."

K is not back to her classes yet & she is better--still weak but getting stronger. So far I am staying healthy. Lisi on the other hand got to the cat food the first night we arrived before anyone remembered it needed to be moved. I don't know how much she ate but her poo sure smells weird. It is softer than usual but still a tiny bit firm. I will keep a watch on it to see if we need to visit a vet. 

It has rained w/out stopping since Sun. night when I arrived---finally this aft. cleared up just enough for M and me to take the pups out for a short walk (read Lisi was carried most of the way). Tonight we worked on valentines for M's class.

OK, I will stop now & retire! I can't believe I am going to bed this early. I did about 2 weeks of laundry today & tomorrow will start on the bedding! I disinfect every day multiple times! I told M I am his personal slave but only for 2 wks & he will be mine for the rest of my life!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I hope you are fast a sleep Sandi 
I get worn out after a day with my grandsons so I can imagine you are getting tired 
Please don't overdo, if your body wears down you won't have anything to fight a sickness 
Tomorrow take time for yourself, 

God is so good, he has his healing arms around your daughter 
I just want to thank him for hearing all our prayers for her and Marco 

I love that Marco is enjoying his grandma:wub:, you are definitely making memories 
Just want you to know I am holding you up in prayer 
Sweet dreams dear friend :hugging::tender:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

It is special you can be there for your daughter and grandson. As they say grandmother: A wonderful mother with lots of practice.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Sending prayers for your family and you.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you all! We are still trying to get well here. I drove M into Annapolis to an appt. today & K rode along. She was so exhausted when we got home she had to go right to bed. She is suppose to go to her 4:00 PM class tomorrow but I may have to drive her. We will see. She hasn't gotten up since we got home. I am getting the hang of things here more every day. Tomorrow I plan to shop for a nice red wine!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> You are right, but her life is a bit complicated & that isn't always possible for a single mom who has no help, needs to teach/work, and keep going. She also teaches in the summer to be able to make ends meet for her & her son. She is a great mom & provides stability for him in a difficult situation


Don’t ever underestimate us single moms💪🏻 We are soo much stronger than one may think!
I’m glad your there for your daughter and Marcos, Sandi.
I’m sure she needs to just rest, sleep and have her mom love on her.
She is lucky to have a loving mom like you ❤
Sending positive, healing prayers to your DD.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Sandi,
So glad K didn't have to be hospitalized. I still wish she would rest - I'm thinking that word is foreign to a very busy disciplined single mom. Im thankful you can be a blessing in this time of need and get to spend time together....even though its sure not under the best of circumstances. Continued prayers coming your way. :heart:
Nice red wine! :drinkup: :thumbsup:
:wine:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Update at 7:00 PM
Lisi is vomiting now---fortunately I brought Cerenia & just got 1/4 a tablet down her w/part of a date! I think it must be either stress or the small amount of cat food she schnarfed down the night we arrived. OR maybe she just doesn't want me to get bored!:smilie_tischkante::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Update at 7:00 PM
> Lisi is vomiting now---fortunately I brought Cerenia & just got 1/4 a tablet down her w/part of a date! I think it must be either stress or the small amount of cat food she schnarfed down the night we arrived. OR maybe she just doesn't want me to get bored!:smilie_tischkante::HistericalSmiley:


What they throw up today is from what was eaten the day before . Hopefully, it passes.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Joann, she has had a rumbly tummy since she ate the cat food---& a couple of days of funny smelling poop & even her breath has been weird---like kidney smell, if you know what that means. Our shunt dog sometimes had that same breath. 
Besides vomiting she was shaking tonight (inside not outside) She has calmed down now & is sleeping. 
I gave her oatmeal for dinner (which is what they do in Europe sometimes---Haferschleim----meaing very softly cooked & runny w/nothing in it except a bit of salt).


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

You really have your hands full there. Sending healing prayers to you and your family.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sandi how are things going, hope your daughter is getting stronger.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Wow Sandi, I'm just catching up with some threads on SM! I hprayers hope your DD is feeling better! And little Lisi! Sending love and prayers to you and the family.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you all again for prayers. . . . do not take any of them for granted! 
We are all still alive. Karin did one class on Thurs. & yest. she put in a full day but came home exhausted. Bit by bit we will get there.

Yesterday I changed my ticket to stay here longer---through the first week of March. That will give me a full month here & I hope by then things will be totally back together. I don't really understand how my daughter manages things as well as she has---it is a lot for one person.

I had Lisi on the antibiotic 1 day & have not given her anymore yet. She had a pretty bad stool from it although she had it before w/out any problems. I am not sure which is worse. I don't have a lot of time to worry! :HistericalSmiley: Maybe that is a good thing.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Sandi, good grief! It looks like you're holding down the fort! Lisi too??? I've read a few of the last of the comments, but I see I'll have to go back and read the rest. Hang in there girl.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

The A Team said:


> Sandi, good grief! It looks like you're holding down the fort! Lisi too??? I've read a few of the last of the comments, but I see I'll have to go back and read the rest. Hang in there girl.


Hanging by my teeth dear lady! :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi Sandi - I haven't been on here for a few weeks and just catching up while the guys are at the mountain skiing. So sorry your daughter was so sick and glad you're there for a while for her. I was so lucky to have my mom living across town from me esp when I had David. If I was sick I could all and she'd jump the next bus or cab over to me and help make us all better. You're such a blessing to your girls. Pneumonia is nothing to mess with. 



My brother (and his son) had both been sick with "colds." It went on for weeks and he had gone to the doc who gave antibiotics and even an inhaler. My brother was still sick and I forcefully asked about an exray and said I hoped it wasn't pneumonia. He said she didn't have him get one. Fast forward another week and they did an ex-ray and the next day a CAT scan! Pneumonia!!! I told him he could send me my medical payment by mail or PayPal. He's already feeling a lot better three days hence. Take care of yourself too!!!


----------

